# Need hlep configuring WiFi Router (strange issue)



## z3rO (Nov 19, 2014)

I want to change the password of a WiFi Router that is installed in my rented flat. (a common WiFi for 4 flats)
Someone else is using our internet connection so I need to change it. But I couldn't access the router configuration page.

We have following on our network-
*1. Beetel 450TC1 modem cum WiFi router
2. Netgear WGR614v9 WiFi Router*
3. A DVR
4. Few desktops, laptops and cell phones.

The basic layout of out network can be seen here.

We have a WiFi modem cum router (Beetel 450TC1 with Airtel BB) and a WiFi Router (Netgear WGR614 v9). Both have different SSID and password. 

Whenever I open 192.168.1.1 after connecting to any of the WiFi modem, the configuration page for Beetel Modem opens. 
How do I open the configuration page of Netgear Router.

I have tried disconnecting Netgear Router from the network and direcltly connecting it to my PC via Ethernet cable but then my PC is assigned a 169.254.xx.xx IP address. I'm not able to access 192.168.1.1, 192.168.0.1 or routerlogin.net after directly connecting Netgear Router to my PC via ethernet. And I can't reset it because I don't understand the way modems and routers are connected in our flat. And my landlord wont let me reset it. He said that an airtel guy set it up in the beginning.

So how do I change the password of my Netgear WiFi Router??

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2014)

> but then my PC is assigned a 169.254.xx.xx IP address. I'm not able to access 192.168.1.1, 192.168.0.1 or routerlogin.net after directly connecting Netgear Router to my PC via ethernet.


for someone trying this you missed the most basic step  You always manually set ip address of pc in 192.168.x.x(for this netgear model it seems to be 192.168.1.x) range to open modem/router home page.Also there is no need to even do all that every time,all you need is the home/lan/router ip set in the router configuration setting(must be different from modem's) & you can open it directly from existing setup.


----------



## z3rO (Nov 19, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> for someone trying this you missed the most basic step  You always manually set ip address of pc in 192.168.x.x(for this netgear model it seems to be 192.168.1.x) range to open modem/router home page.Also there is no need to even do all that every time,all you need is the home/lan/router ip set in the router configuration setting(must be different from modem's) & you can open it directly from existing setup.



Only Beetel's configuration page opens up when I enter 192.168.1.1 even when I'm connected to Netgear's WiFi.

When I enter 192.168.1.1 from my current setup, the configuration page for Beetel Modem opens. But I need to open the configuration page of Netgear Router. So that I can change the password of WiFi on my Netgear Router.
I have already changed the password of Beetel Modem cum router's WiFi.



I think the LAN ports on Netgear is working just as a HUB because incoming internet connection (LAN cable from Beetel) isn't connected to the WAN port on Netgear (I'm just saying, I have no experience with setups involving more than one modem/router though I'm researching about it now).

Shouldn't a router be connected like *this*?
The WAN port on my Netgear Router is empty.

PS. : I generally try everything before asking here but it's different this time as I don't own the network. My landlord will be pissed off if I break something. Hence I can't experiment.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes but one can also connect it to lan port of router in which case it simply acts as a switch/hub.@ devices on same network can't have same ip so obviously you can open only 1 device's configuration page at 192.168.1.1 which in your case is modem.What happened to my earlier suggestion of setting pc ip manually to 192.168.1.x to access router settings when directly connected to it?


----------



## z3rO (Nov 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes but one can also connect it to lan port of router in which case it simply acts as a switch/hub.@ devices on same network can't have same ip so obviously you can open only 1 device's configuration page at 192.168.1.1 which in your case is modem.What happened to my earlier suggestion of setting pc ip manually to 192.168.1.x to access router settings when directly connected to it?



will try that tomorrow evening as i won't get to physically access that router before that. (it's in different room)

and i didn't completely understand your earlier suggestion. 
this is what I understood - 
1. connect the netgear router to pc via Ethernet
2. manually enter IPv4 setting and assign 192.168.1.x to pc
3. try to access 192.168.1.1

thanks and congrats on becoming a mod


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2014)

you understood correct & thanks.


----------



## z3rO (Nov 20, 2014)

i wont get a chance to do it before this weekend as my landlord is out of station.. i will surely post here after trying it..


----------



## z3rO (Nov 24, 2014)

I tried it but it still doesn't work. I used the following settings on Windows 7.

*Setting 1*

IP - 192.168.1.10
Subnet mask - 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway - 192.168.1.1

DNS - 192.168.1.1

*Setting 2*

IP - 192.168.1.25
Subnet mask - 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway - 192.168.1.1

DNS - 192.168.1.1


After entering these settings I tried opening 192.168.1.1 but still I couldn't open it.

I tried pinging 192.168.1.1 but the request timed out.

I will include the images shortly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2014)

leave the dns empty,select ip 192.168.1.200.try both lan & wifi to connect directly to router.


----------



## z3rO (Nov 24, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> leave the dns empty,select ip 192.168.1.200.try both lan & wifi to connect directly to router.



I tried 192.168.1.25 I didn't go as far as 200  Will try that too.

I tried leaving the DNS empty but the results were same. I'll post ipconfig /all results here shortly.


----------



## rj27 (Nov 25, 2014)

The netgear here is acting like a switch only and the guy who configured it has turned the dhcp  setting off on this router so that it doesn't handout ip address and cause conflict with the beetel router which is taking care of dhcp ip addresses. This dhcp off is the reason for getting ip 169.x.x.x when directly hook it up. 

Since you're not sure of the ip address of the netgear router (it definitely won't be 192.168.1.1 which is of the beetle router). You can try by check a cmd command  arp -a

This command lists ip address the clients on the subnet you are connected e.g. all devices with 192.168.1.x connected to the router. Try pinging and opening the ip listed. If none works, check with a free ip scanning software like angry ip scanner.

There are n other combination here, so do post the testing results more suggestions will follow.


----------



## z3rO (Nov 25, 2014)

z3rO said:


> I tried 192.168.1.25 I didn't go as far as 200  Will try that too.
> 
> I tried leaving the DNS empty but the results were same. I'll post ipconfig /all results here shortly.



Connected to Netgear via ethernet  (IP 192.168.1.25 and DNS 192.168.1.1)

Connected to Netgear via ethernet  (IP 192.168.1.10 and DNS blank)

Pinging 192.168.1.1 when connected to Netgear via Ethernet (IP 192.168.1.25 and DNS 192.168.1.1)

Normally connected to Beetel WiFi

- - - Updated - - -



rj27 said:


> The netgear here is acting like a switch only and the guy who configured it has turned the dhcp  setting off on this router so that it doesn't handout ip address and cause conflict with the beetel router which is taking care of dhcp ip addresses. This dhcp off is the reason for getting ip 169.x.x.x when directly hook it up.
> 
> Since you're not sure of the ip address of the netgear router (it definitely won't be 192.168.1.1 which is of the beetle router). You can try by check a cmd command  arp -a
> 
> ...



Yup, Netgear is acting like a switch and DHCP is turned off on it.
I can't connect to the Netgear router physically now but I'm posting an "arp -a result" when connected to Netgear via WiFi.
*i.imgur.com/AJiymaE.jpg
arp -a results are exactly same when I am connected to Beetel or Netgear via WiFi.

I'll post Angry IP Scanner results tomorrow as I have a class @ 8 in the morning.


----------

